# Meinung zu Adobe Muse?!



## diesdas (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Super Forum mit klasse Themen und Diskussionen!

Ich überlege grade ob ich mir das Programm Adobe Muse zulegen. Vorab mal die Frage an die Profis, was haltet ihr von Muse?

Spielerei oder wirkliche Alternative zum Webdesign?

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt!

Grüße


----------



## Rainve (17. Mai 2013)

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von solchen Webseite Baukästen. Auch wenn ich ein großer Fan von Adobe bin. Wofür würdest du dir das denn zulegen wollen?


----------



## Webflasher (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe nicht gerade viel Erfahrungen mit Muse aber ich denke, dass es für Leute, die sich wirklich nicht in HTML, CSS und JS einarbeiten wollen lohnt. Da man schnell gute Designs (auch für Tablet und Mobile) erstellen kann. Allerdings erfordert es doch etwas Einarbeitungszeit um Bugs aus der Seite zu bekommen.
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe es auch nur ein paar mal erst genutzt...


----------



## Carrear (26. Mai 2013)

Muse? Ist das sowas wie Edge Reflow? Werden diese Editoren tatsächlich nicht besser. Ich habe mit HTML und CSS ja seltenst Probleme - aber meine Vorstellung war schon, dass man tatsächlich irgendwann mal zuverlässig ein solches Programm nutzen kann.


----------



## Webflasher (26. Mai 2013)

Edge Reflow dient ausschließlich dem Designen von Responsive-Layouts und dem exportieren von CSS. Außerdem können mit Reflow PS Designs geladen werden. Es dient also nicht zum Code editieren oder zum kompletten Entwerfen einer Seite.

Muse hingegen bietet die Möglichkeit ganze Websiten ohne Code zu erstellen und diese im realen Leben zu nutzen.

Das wollte ich nur mal kurz loswerden damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt


----------

